# GrandDaughter



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Put together a track yesterday, and I was setting up my 7 yo GrandDaughters GT40/SG+. My Son and two of his boys along with a friend and his two boys will be here to watch nascar and do a little playing on the track. Just look at that concentration.....or is it boredom?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Careful, that's not boredom. Both my daughters use the same practice. Dad thinks they are bored, then I get left behind as they both scream past me.

-Paul


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

She's in the Zone!

RV


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Let me tell ya ..... she is The Princess of all Princesses. She is the only Girl of 7 Grandkids, and everyone treats her like a Princess. It doesn't matter who comes over they always have some sort of little gift for her, cause they spoil the Helsinki out of the only girl. Everything scares her, but when the sand rail pulls up to see who is going next she doesn't want to get out, she wants to go up the BIG hill. When the rail returns she wants to go again. When you do get her out she'll tell you she was scared to death, but it's fun and I didn't pee my pants. On the slot car track only one of the Grandsons keep up with her, and two of them are older .............


----------



## Rick Voegelin (Oct 27, 2006)

Princess Aurora! Keep up the good work and she could become the first female Formula 1 champion!

RV


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Its great havin the grand kids over to face RJ, But you need to build a table so your princess doesn`t have to sit on the floor!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

vickers83 said:


> Its great havin the grand kids over to face RJ, But you need to build a table so your princess doesn`t have to sit on the floor!


Thinking about it ..... have one up at Daughter & Son-in -Laws. Son has a temp table, goes up and down. Me, I'm still think'n about it. I will not put one in the garage, to bloody hot in Az for that. Warp or not it would just not be used come summer when the kids are out of school. My number one thought it to make a two part table I can set up in the living room and take apart to put back in the garage. That way I can make a 16ft table, and build a new track each time it goes up, and that's ok with me. I have the room to build a 20ft table with standing room at each end. All the turns would be so the drivers on the ends can pick up cars that come off. No need for anyone other than the two or four racers. Track would be set up so lane one and lane four have the same amount of inside curves as outside curves, making it close to even for all. Something will be done before to long......


PS: My Pops made a plaque for my race table way, way, way back that says Road Aurora. He had a painting contract at Road America before 1967 and I guess the name popped into his head and he had this thing made for me. Before he gave it to me he finished a piece of wood and mounted it. This had to be about the time they first started with doing stuff like this in plastic.



So maybe a Princess Aurora plaque is in order.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

RJ that plaque and the story are very cool! I have to agree the "Princess Aurora" plaque would be very cool also. 

Tom


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

pshoe64 said:


> Careful, that's not boredom. Both my daughters use the same practice. Dad thinks they are bored, then I get left behind as they both scream past me.
> 
> -Paul


 Same here, I get the sad face to spot her some lengths, then a big ole smack down when she wins by much more.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

She always has a towel with her when she races to wipe her hands....


----------

